# Mistriöse Dateiendung mix



## debers (17. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Foto als *.mix Datei per Email zugesandt bekommen. Ich habe mal gegoogled und es handelt sich warscheinlich um eine Datei, die mit Microsoft Picture It gespeichert wurde.

Bei der Vielzahl Dateiformaten die Photoshop unterschützt, diese ist verflucht nochmal nicht dabei. Finde ich irgendwo einen Konverter, kann ich Photoshop "beibringen" diese Datei zu kennen und mir zu öffnen?

*verzweifelt*
Gruß David

www.Schmetterlinge24.de 
www.KlausKuhn-Kunstmalerei.de


----------



## josDesign (17. Februar 2004)

Ich denke da kannst du lange Suchen.

Ich habe auch vor einigen Jehren in meiner Anfangszeit mit dem Computer ausschließlich mit MS Picture It gearbeitet. Ich habe in den letzten paar Jahren jede mögliche Software probiert obs die vielleicht lesen kann. Ist mir aber noch keine untergekommen.

Allerdings - mit ACD See habe ich es noch nicht probiert - schau mal ob es dieses Programm lesen kann!


----------



## Pardon_Me (17. Februar 2004)

Schau mal hier:
http://www.flashforum.de/archiv/topic/49043-1.html
(google->*.mix-dateien konvertieren)

Google ist ein määächtiges Werkzeug


----------



## josDesign (17. Februar 2004)

Man lernt zum Glück immer dazu!

Ich habe es mit Word versucht, und es funktioniert - Klasse!

Danke, lg,
jos


----------



## Pardon_Me (17. Februar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von josDesign _
> *Man lernt zum Glück immer dazu!
> 
> Ich habe es mit Word versucht, und es funktioniert - Klasse!
> ...



gern geschehen 

find ich voll cool, die Idee mit dem Word


----------



## debers (17. Februar 2004)

Hi  Pardon_Me,

scheinst ja per Du zu sein mit Google. Mir wollte es keine Antwort geben.  

Danke allen für die hilfreichen Tips.

Gruß David


----------

